# Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club



## gjbike (Mar 10, 2010)

* Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Here we go again, as you all know some people could not attend the previous arranged match at Bolton Old Links, so I made a few phone calls and I have managed to get a deal with Haydock Park Golf Club www.haydockparkgc.co.uk/home/ for the match to take place on Sunday 27/06/2010 they have let us have 4 tee times from one o clock but it will be limited to sixteen 4x4 balls. 
I have played there a couple of times, very nice course beware of sixth hole.
Cost is only Â£43 this includes Â£8 towards prizes a Bacon roll, 18 holes of golf and a 2-course meal afterwards.
Deposit is Â£10 per person so if you want to come, put your name below and could you send me a cheque and put your forum name on the back of it and make it payable to G Johnson and post it to 14 Dorstone Close Hindley Green Wigan WN24HY as I will have to pay the deposit of Â£160 next week
Hope this is better for everyone only 9 places left.

Gjbike               (Lancashire)
Werediditgo      (Yorkshire) 
drwaboy            (Yorkshire) 
Doh                   (Lancashire) 
foreforthday      (Lancashire)
Grunmyjock      (Yorkshire)
Evita4                (Lancashire)


----------



## tincup (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Graham
put me down for the yorkshire team
Craig


----------



## gjbike (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Cheers Craig

Gjbike (Lancashire)
Werediditgo (Yorkshire) 
drwaboy (Yorkshire) 
Doh (Lancashire) 
foreforthday (Lancashire)
Grunmyjock (Yorkshire)
Evita4 (Lancashire) 
Tincup (yorkshire)


----------



## Yerman (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

I may be able to make this but will need to let you know nearer the time.


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Graham,include me please for North West..... eee by gum not from Lancashire


----------



## gjbike (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Sorted Bill another one for the Hotpots !!!!!

Gjbike (Lancashire)
Werediditgo (Yorkshire) 
drwaboy (Yorkshire) 
Doh (Lancashire) 
foreforthday (Lancashire)
Grunmyjock (Yorkshire)
Evita4 (Lancashire) 
Tincup (yorkshire) 
centurnyg5 (lancashire)


----------



## Yerman (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Sorry -cannot make it after all, prior engagement.


----------



## Doh (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Hi Graham

Just posted my deposit to you.

Cheers 

Rick


----------



## tincup (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Hi Graham

I have also just posted my deposit


----------



## gjbike (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Thanks chaps, only 7 places left


Gjbike (Lancashire)
Werediditgo (Yorkshire) 
drwaboy (Yorkshire) 
Doh (Lancashire) 
foreforthday (Lancashire)
Grunmyjock (Yorkshire)
Evita4 (Lancashire) 
Tincup (yorkshire) 
centurnyg5 (lancashire


----------



## vig (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

G

i'll check with the Mrs.  I have a fortnight off work and, up to now, nothing booked.  If I can make it, i'll let you know next week


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*




			Sorted Bill another one for the Hotpots !!!!!

Gjbike (Lancashire)
Werediditgo (Yorkshire) 
drwaboy (Yorkshire) 
Doh (Lancashire) 
foreforthday (Lancashire)
Grunmyjock (Yorkshire)
Evita4 (Lancashire) 
Tincup (yorkshire) 
centurnyg5 (lancashire)
		
Click to expand...

-1 for the Hotpots I'm a tyke


----------



## gjbike (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Whats a Yorkshire pud doing living in liverpool !!!

Gjbike (Lancashire)
Werediditgo (Yorkshire) 
drwaboy (Yorkshire) 
Doh (Lancashire) 
foreforthday (Yorkshire)
Grunmyjock (Yorkshire)
Evita4 (Lancashire


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*




			Whats a Yorkshire pud doing living in liverpool !!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm akin to a Christian Missionary, enlightening your poor poor ignorant souls to the one true light of tykeness!


(My mrs made me live here  )


----------



## tincup (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

hi graham is it ok if my brother comes to play? he played last year and really enjoyed it


----------



## gjbike (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

yes Craig he will be than welcome, could do with couple more guys from yorkshire.


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

How many places are left?


----------



## gjbike (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Still got some places left are you coming? if you are which side do you want to play for the Hotpots or the Puddings???

Gjbike (Lancashire)
Werediditgo (Yorkshire) 
drwaboy (Yorkshire) 
Doh (Lancashire) 
foreforthday (Lancashire)
Grunmyjock (Yorkshire)
Evita4 (Lancashire) 
Tincup (yorkshire)
Craig borther (yorkshire) 
centurnyg5 (lancashire)


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

sorry have checked the diary and have a game that day. keep updating as i may add myself to the list later on if possible


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

I appreciate the extra effort you must have put in to change the date and venue, unfortunately I'm on holiday then so will still not be able to attend.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Thanks Rick and Craig for the deposits. Cheers Wildrover for letting me know.

Lancashire
1 Gjbike,  deposit paid
2 Doh,  deposit paid
3 Centuryg5 
4 Evita4 

Yorkshire
1 Werediditgo
2 Grumpyjock
3 Tincup, deposit paid
4 Drawboy
5 Forfortheday
6 Andrew


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Graham,My Cheque is on its way to you,


----------



## gjbike (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Thanks for that Bill. 
Graig got you Andrew cheque yesterday.

Lancashire
1 Gjbike, deposit paid
2 Doh, deposit paid
3 Centuryg5 
4 Evita4 

Yorkshire
1 Werediditgo
2 Grumpyjock
3 Tincup, deposit paid
4 Drawboy
5 Forfortheday
6 Andrew,deposit paid


----------



## gjbike (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Got your cheque this morning Bill thanks

Lancashire
1 Gjbike, deposit paid
2 Doh, deposit paid
3 Centuryg5 deposit paid 
4 Evita4 

Yorkshire
1 Werediditgo
2 Grumpyjock
3 Tincup, deposit paid
4 Drawboy
5 Forfortheday
6 Andrew deposit paid


----------



## gjbike (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Got the cheque Yesterday Wayne (Drawboy) thanks, still got a few places left if there are any newbies on here that want to join in from for either  Lancashire or Yorkshire please feel free, all the guys that are coming are middle to high handicappers and everybody is welcome, quick re-cap its only Â£43 for the day, eight pounds of this going towards the prizes, bacon rolls on arriving 18 holes of golf and a 2 course meal afterwards forget to say its at Haydock Park Golf Club 27/6/2010 one of the better course around the area

Lancashire
1 Gjbike, deposit paid
2 Doh, deposit paid
3 Centuryg5 deposit paid 
4 Evita4 

Yorkshire
1 Werediditgo
2 Grumpyjock
3 Tincup, deposit paid
4 Drawboy,deposit paid
5 Forfortheday
6 Andrew deposit paid


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

I would like to play but i have a GCSE the next morning so will be revising for that


----------



## gjbike (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Itâ€™s only a game of golf, your education come first, all the best for your GCSE


----------



## gjbike (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Got your cheque this morning Evita4
Lancashire
1 Gjbike, deposit paid
2 Doh, deposit paid
3 Centuryg5 deposit paid 
4 Evita4 Deposit paid

Yorkshire
1 Werediditgo
2 Grumpyjock
3 Tincup, deposit paid
4 Drawboy,deposit paid
5 Forfortheday
6 Andrew deposit paid 

Only couple of places left for the Lancashire team any takes ?


----------



## gjbike (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Got you cheque this morning Phil

Lancashire
1 Gjbike, deposit paid
2 Doh, deposit paid
3 Centuryg5 deposit paid 
4 Evita4 Deposit paid

Yorkshire
1 Werediditgo paid in full
2 Grumpyjock
3 Tincup, deposit paid
4 Drawboy,deposit paid
5 Forfortheday
6 Andrew deposit paid

Guys only 2 places left for the Lancashire side to make up 3x4 balls, any newbie are more than welcome to come


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (May 4, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Would being an ex student of UMIST - University of Manchester and living in Rushholm for 6 months qualify me for a place on the Lancashire team?


----------



## gjbike (May 5, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

Yes, you are more than welcome to come, will be a great day out,really good course, by the way most of the lads who are playing at Haydock park are playing at Frosham on the 14th,  (think there is still a few places left if you feel like attending) so can I put name on the lancashire team.


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (May 5, 2010)

*Re:  Lancashire Vs Yorkshire Sunday 27/06/2010 at Haydock Park Golf club*

I am really sorry but I have just agreed to cover a shift for a lad in work, family christening or something. Thatâ€™s the trouble with work; it gets in the way of a good time. Some other time I hope.


----------

